# Batman Figures first look............



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Resin test of the new Batman figures by Yasutoshi Hase.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

What are these? By who?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Moebius


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks. Cool.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice. My Batpod is ready and waiting for its rider. 

Sean


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I hope people enjoy these. I only buy comic accurate DC and Marvel stuff though. Here is to hoping a joker and batman come out from the seventies!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are great for styrene. But what else would one expect from Moebius? Thanks for showing those. I wish I had the figure skills to actually make it look like that! Maybe one of the guys from my SF Fantasy Model Club would do me the honors? Those gentlemen know how to do figures!


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

very nice


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...awesome!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for showing us these. I really like the Batman ridng the Batpod. Good pose for the Joker. Looks like the sceene where he is teasing Batman while he rides the Batpod.

Wasn't there going to be a fourth figure of Batman sitting to drive the Tumbler batmobile?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Still...I miss the days of 1/6 scale vinyl figure kits.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

I cant see any pictures ???


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

me neither...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They were removed on March 5th thats why


----------

